# Our royalties pay for Youtube's overhead



## Greg (Jan 25, 2019)

This is infuriating for anyone that monetizes their work with content ID
https://observer.com/2014/11/dead-kennedys-east-bay-ray-the-problem-with-youtube/


----------



## dgburns (Jan 25, 2019)

More work is needed to bring this to the mainstream.


----------



## wst3 (Jan 25, 2019)

A well written and remarkably fair article.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 25, 2019)

It’s a great article. I’d like to see a citation on the Apple reference.

It’s tough. As artists you work all day long creating and administrating your career but you have to know how to get behind the politics as well. I encourage everyone to get behind your PRO when addressing this.


----------



## rgames (Jan 25, 2019)

(Note: the article is 4 years old but still relevant).

Not just Google but all of Silicon Valley gets a pass on ethics because we're still trying to figure out how to regulate the tech sector.

I remember when the Occupy Wall Street movement was going on and there were rational thinkers among us trying to get people to understand that the real robber barons were in Silicon Valley - the article above is just one example. The movement should have been Occupy Silicon Valley. Wall Street can't compare.

My how times have changed - Facebook, Google, Apple and the other darlings of Silicon Valley eventully fell under the microscope and I think we're making progress. People eventually catch on. It's like Standard Oil all over again. Capitalism is good but it needs some regulation.

Too bad it takes so long for enough people to realize what needs to be regulated and how. Alas. We human beings are smart. But we're not quick...

rgames


----------



## Desire Inspires (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey, what can you do, lol


----------



## JJP (Jan 26, 2019)

rgames said:


> My how times have changed - Facebook, Google, Apple and the other darlings of Silicon Valley eventully fell under the microscope and I think we're making progress. People eventually catch on. It's like Standard Oil all over again. Capitalism is good but it needs some regulation.



That's partly because there was a shift of personnel and money from Wall Street to Silicon Valley after the big crash. I was just discussing this with someone in that part of the industry a few weeks ago. He was lamenting the intensification of the apparent goals of extracting money from customers or even capital rather than working to develop a good product or solid business.


----------



## Greg (Jan 29, 2019)

More fuel to this fire https://thetrichordist.com/2019/01/...x6-YBE02d3uKesMCpf7DvuZTXuHxEHSQ3q6uK-cYMyK9s


----------

